# My 1st Custom Paint project / USAT GP38-2



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

And MAY be the last!
















I took a perfectly fine Engine in BNSF flavor and converted it to Battery Power with Aristo Revolution receiver. Thanks to Greg and Robbie's instruction, this part was rather easy. I really like the flat black and white Illinois Central engines so, hmmm this does not look so bad, just unplug a few wires, tape up some stuff and paint away.







I mean, I HAVE painted automobiles before and have that body shop background so, a train can't be bad. I have made some pretty sick model cars when I was younger too, lol. So I began disassembly...
































well, I had to destroy the rear Headlight bulbs in order to get the lenses out of the shell (crazy OE glue job) I should have just placed the rear board in a baggie and taped it all up. BUT, thanks to Stan's post on using LED's from Christmas lights...








Off to radio shack for some resistors and my trusty soldering iron, I converted these rear bulbs to LED's and test it - looked great! I continued...








GUESS WHAT... the front headlight shell just happened to MELTED! Wow, how does this happen? It is a used engine so maybe the 1st owner ran it wide open at one of the club shows for hours? AND one of the marker light bulbs was blown... they are the ones that seem to melt the housing the most anyways








Windows, doors etc. removed. I have NO idea how to remove the wipers so I decided to just paint them by hand later. One was broken, so I ordered some with the marker bulbs I needed from RLD. Any idea how to change these out? I tried a bid sewing needle and shoved into my hand







... HELP! Starting to regret this whole project by now but hey, I'm definately learning stuff along the way
















Made sure I took pictures etc. so I couls put the motors back on correctly etc.








After a call to my friend Fred Tennyson. I received some great tips on Paint and decal stripping etc. Brake fluid was applied to the OE decals (paint stamp) and they came right off!
















He was correct in that the stripes and factory applied stamps would show up through any paint as raised unless the complete thing is stripped...







Maybe I would use the original stripage to mask off my design also? Saving the complete stripping process.. watch for this to show up in the first primered pitures coming up soon.
Masked and ready for Primer...








paint from Wal-Mall, I ended up using up both cans of white and black! needed 2nd can of flat black for railings etc. Much more than I expected.








light coats are the rule, it dries fast. follow directions.








here you can see the original stripes etc. I contacted Stan Cedarleaf for help in my new Railroad logo and new decals for the engine.
















from seeing other peoples work and learning from it, I wanted the stripes to be crisp and clean. Off to the auto parts store for high quality masking and plastic tape. $18 later







needed the blue plastic stuff but any masking tape will work next time!








Here the boy and I reveal the crisp white stripes...








I'm pretty happy so far...








While waiting for money to get decals and parts from RLD, I tried stripping the number boards for new numbers and forgot them in kerosene all night!







did not effect the numbers but destroyed the plastic. A call to Mike at USAT and new ones are currently on the way. {hanks for the tip Greg} I have converted the front headlights and cab light to LED while waiting for parts. Another HUGE thanks is due to you guys from MLS, including Regal and Noel! Greg told me how to wire up a full wave bridge recitifier for the cab light to remain on in both directions (more schooling). I decided to leave the original marker light bulbs in place. Everything works when tested now. Just waiting for decals and parts before I can finally finish this project.







CAN'T wait to see how it looks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John, you are off to a great start! 

A tip; Most times glues can be softened with heat, a soldering iron touched to the bulb can loosen enough to allow removal. I know CAs and epoxies are. 

Anyway congrats on getting started. 

John


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good, John, but wouldn't it have been easier to just purchase a GP40 from Robby?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I paid $125 for this one, over 1 year ago. And yes I did purchase a GP40 from him with plans on painting it. I sure hope it's easier as I have been told so...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good so far John. I repainted my GP38-2 last year, my first well,, what an adventure. Take it slow adn you'll do great. Can't wait to see the finished product..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking so far. Painting GP 40 is no easy walk in the park either. I did an undec and took two days just to get it apart and remove all the guts and bulbs. Lots of hot glue. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration! bulbs and wipers showed up today.... anyone know how to change these without scratching paint etc?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I meant this one: ILLINOIS CENTRAL "GREEN DIAMOND" GP40.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen this loco and mine will be Mine, with new logo etc. I think I will be much happier


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how to remove USAT windshield wipers?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 

What I've done to remove the wipers is to use an awl that is bent at the end. You push the wiper out it's mounting hole from the inside of the cab. That has worked most of the time for me (I've broke a couple of the mounting pins - but you can still glue the wiper back on without the pin) 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

the wipers I received are for the doors. I need the front windshield wipers! I did not notice a difference when ordering... Instead of modifying the bigger, double armed wiper, I am just going to leave on of them off the wind shield now. Decals have shipped! I received the new number boards and a lil brake fluid later... clean and ready for new decals. I am kinda nervous about the decal application and wonder if the coating asked to apply after install is really necessary?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I received my decals. After a nervous and hesitant start (can't afford mistakes $$) I got the numbers installed. Thanks to Stan for at least 1 extra of each decal. But I have not needed one yet, this is really easy and if kept wet enough, you can move around real nicely for exact placement. I think the numbers were a little too large for the number boards but may look fine once in place....









Now it's crunch time - the wife wants the living room table back by end of week!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 

Looks good. One thing I noticed (and you probably noticed too) is with the GP38-2 the front numberboards are larger than the rear number boards. 
I just put some decals on my GP38-2 and I made my decals different sizes so they look the same in the numberboard face. 

Looking forward to your progress!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good, John. You're doing right well with your first applications. Keep it up....


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian, I compared the 2 "face to face" and could not tell a difference.?? The decals were the same size too.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Just have to spray it with clear and start reassembly...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Let 'em dry real good, John. They're lookin' great. Super job with the application...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job John, that looks awesome! Hopefully this is the first of a whole fleet of BGRR livery.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Finished! when spraying final coat of clear on, the black on the smoke unit crazed a little. I remember not using the flat white primer on that piece, just sprayed the flat black over factory green







I showed it to the wife and she said it looks perfectly weathered and more real, after a few seconds of thought - I agreed, it looks pretty cool!



































Finally finished and everything runs / works and looks great to me.







Thanks again to all whom contributed! I will not hesitate to do another. In fact, I have an Aristo GP-40 waiting in line at the shop now.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, John. It's a winner......

Well done, well done.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 03 Feb 2010 09:30 PM 
the black on the smoke unit crazed a little. I remember not using the flat white primer on that piece, just sprayed the flat black over factory green 





When painting USA locoomotives and rolling stock, a primer coat works best on everything. Learned that the hard way as well, John.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

That is one sharp looking locomotive.
Excellent job. Great color scheme.
Ralph


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

John, great job! I dont know how you got the lines straight, that was my biggest problem, I like that paint scheme.

Tom H


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

THANKS Tom, if you notice, I followed the original lines and wonder if I can get them straight on hte next one.... It should not be a problem with use of a ruler and more of that expensive plastic 3M tape! ?


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Certainly nice work John. Hope to see it at the Winter Meet.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*John.. That's fantatic work... *


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I can only second the others; very nice work!!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you thank you


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Fine looking engine there John. Great job!!!! I like it!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So whats your next painting project?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, since last year was a good one for the railroad getting off the ground. I was able to sell my old Mopar collection to aquire funds for an Engine. BN (RLD) had over ordered on some new GP40's, therefore I was able to get a smokin deal on an overstock engine! But I have to admit, it will be hard to re paint this beautiful loco. 









I only wish I could hit that vein of silver I've been mining for soon, so I could buy more of these!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint scheme John. looks really good. Later RJD


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 

Great job! And very quick too! 

Very clean workmanship.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice job John,

Finished product doesn't match the topic icon now tho..









I can see in your last photo you've poured the roadbed around the pvc pipe. Did you do it all the way like that, any issues?

I've got the pipe in place for my top loop and was thinking of doing something similar but was a bit worried about different expansion rates of the pipe and concrete and having the concrete crack. 


Cheers
Neil


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Well Neil, I am about through the 1st winter after having track down and it is holding up fine here in the heart of America! All I have noticed from "heaving" is a few rocks pushed over and rolled down hills from not being placed well enough.


----------

